# Damon Braces- Any experiences?



## XOffendr (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi! I haven't posted on the board in awhile. I joined four years ago, when I was 27, and now at 31 I'm getting braces! Eek. Very excited, very nervous. Orthodontics have changed so much since I was a teen and the preferred method of straightening, these days, appears to be the Damon brackets system.

There is a lot of discrepancy, however, about the length of time they require to straighten- ranging from 6 months to 3 years. Does anyone have any experience with these they would be willing to share? Also, when your treatment was complete, did you have any bonding or veneer work done to perfect your smile?

I just really don't know what to expect out of this- pain wise, diet wise, everything!


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 24, 2009)

I had a cousin use the Damon brackets and she had hers on for almost 2 years. She stated it was very hard to eat for a couple of weeks and it was also painful. She said it was all worth it in the end because now her teeth look fantastic.


----------



## XOffendr (Apr 24, 2009)

That's what the receptionist said. That it would be worth it. I know the Damon system is supposed to be less painful, but I just don't see how it can't hurt!

I'm really excited. My crowded teeth have caused me an extreme amount of social anxiety these last few years and I felt huge wave of relief when I made the decision to get braces. Even if they take two years to straighten my teeth. I just hope they don't. lol

I'm glad your cousin is thrilled with her results! I will miss chips and gummy bears.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm sure you'll do just fine with them. Unless, I guess if you have a very low tolerance for pain? You're definitely going to have to sacrifice a lot of things once you get them on. Just biting into a sandwich will be a pain in the butt...LOL! Got to keep a mirror with you at all times so you can check your teeth for food.


----------



## XOffendr (Apr 24, 2009)

That's a good idea! Keeping a mirror with me! Thanks for the suggestion.




I'm sure a little change in diet won't hurt me (avoiding sweets and starches, for one). lol I need the incentive to eat better. I have a pretty high tolerance for pain, I think. Except migraines. Oy. Those kick my butt. Otherwise, I'm good to go. Stoked and nervous- "stervous"- but good to go!


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 24, 2009)

LOL @ stervous. Never heard of that!

Mmmm...my cousin didn't necessarily change her diet she just kind of changed the way she ate things: very slowly. LOL! Also, she was the one who told me about keeping a mirror handy.


----------



## XOffendr (Apr 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL @ stervous. Never heard of that!
Mmmm...my cousin didn't necessarily change her diet she just kind of changed the way she ate things: very slowly. LOL! Also, she was the one who told me about keeping a mirror handy.





I so woof things down! I am a speed eater! lol This will be interesting!


----------

